# Algarve campsites for Sunday night



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

We are here in Portugal and heading for the Algarve on Sunday. Looking for a site near the beach, close to a village or town where we can walk or cycle with preferably free wifi. Anyone got any recommendations? Need them quick. thanks
Derek


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we stayed at camping Dorada in Alvor, near the town to cycle or walk to, not really near the beach but you would be there in minutes on a cycle.

No Wi Fi though.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

The only 2 that spring to mind near a beach on the Algarve are at Camping Orbitor at Quateria and also the Municipal Camp at Monte Gordo but neither has free wi fi as far as i know


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi free wifi in Portugal try the libraries the only site I no of is turiscampo next to praia de luz with wifi nice site. Quarteria campsite not to far from beach and a wifi restaurant along the beach front
Most towns, villages on Algarve have wifi but never found any free 
Just been reminded
Campsite at Armaco de pera has wifi on site and a really nice beach only 8 euros a night as well
www.campings.com/camping-turiscampo-luz


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Campsites*

Hi Darach,

There is Camping Turiscampo 4.5 km outside Lagos and 2.5 km from Praia da Luz.

It has wi-fi - cheap but not free. A lovely site on the bus route to Lagos at the gate on the EN 125. We stayed for 15 days last year over Xmas.

Steep hill down to the beach at Praia da Luz with a supermarket with Brit foods and space to park. Lovely little place. Loads of eating places.

There is another one called Valverde on the EN 537 to Praia da Luz but no wi-fi.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lots of towns provide free wi-fi in Portugal . visit local tourist office for all Imformation about campsites /Wi-fi / ect . thats what they are there for and yes they will speak Ingles.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi everybody, thanks for the brilliant quick replies, I think we will try turiscampo for tomorrow night and then take it from there.
Many thanks
Derek


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Derek

Were at turiscampo at the moment, been here for two weeks and very impressed with site. They have made some improvement since we were last here and it is probably the best site on this coast now.

Phil


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Phil
We are in Evora tonight and hope to be down on the coast tomorrow night. Thanks for the information and will look out for the hobby on site.
Derek


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

darach said:


> Hi Phil
> We are in Evora tonight and hope to be down on the coast tomorrow night. Thanks for the information and will look out for the hobby on site.
> Derek


Look out for Sonesta I think she is there tonight...........Auto Trail TA two little white fluffy dogs on board.


----------

